# Leak in apartment and management company



## Lizard (7 May 2019)

I own a top floor apartment, under a flat roof. I've had 2 leaks in my bathroom ceiling in the past 6 months, as a result of storm damage. I informed the management co. (agent). Initially they responded and promised to have a look at the roof, but didn't. The second leak came through the extractor fan in the ceiling. I informed them again. This time they have chosen to ignore me. I have paid my service charge in full. The problem is going to get worse. How do I proceed?


----------



## SimplyWorried (7 May 2019)

I'd suggest writing to the Agent, stressing the urgency of the issue as it is now causing damage to your apartment.  I would then ring them every day until a satisfactory plan is put in place. Follow up every call with an email(just good to have records)
If damage is caused to your inner apartment due to management company neglecting to repair the outer roof, I would view them as responsible to pay for or repair that damage also.
If the agent isn't doing their job, highlight this is a company director. Get a director to apply pressure from their end also.


----------



## Lizard (8 May 2019)

Hi, thanks for suggestions. I did ring them, and left a voice message. And I emailed them photos of damage. Guess I'll have to go to company director. If I'm blanked by company director, what then? My annual service charge includes a fee towards building insurance. Maybe get it fixed myself and bill the agent. Dont really want to go down this route.


----------



## Leo (8 May 2019)

Lizard said:


> Maybe get it fixed myself and bill the agent. Dont really want to go down this route.



Keep bugging them until they do resolve it. You don't have authority to claim directly from the insurance or to get work done on the roof structure, so be cautious that taking proactive measures doesn't end up costing you.


----------



## Lizard (8 May 2019)

Ok thanks, I'll rule that out, claiming directly from the insurance.


----------



## mathepac (8 May 2019)

Lizard said:


> I informed the management co. (agent)


I'm unclear as to what organisation you are contacting. Is it:

1. The Managing Agent who is paid to look after day-to-day maintenance in the building or
2. The Property Management Company of which you are  a member and Director.

If it is 1, then write to a named director of the company by registered post at their business address referring to the calls, dates and times, you have made to them and detailing the work you want done/damage caused/repairs needed and your dissatisfaction of the services they are chartered to provide.

Then copy the named secretary of the Property Management Company by registered post, enclosing a copy of the letter to the Managing Agent. Also say that unless you get the repairs finished to your complete satisfaction within (say) 10 days from the date of the letter, you will call an EGM to replace the Managing Agent and to appoint a new board to to the Property Management Company.


----------



## Lizard (9 May 2019)

Hi, the agent who looks after the maintenance of the building. I'm a member of the OMC (Owners Management Co). I'm not a director or on the board, just an owner of an apartment in the block. Thanks for the above tips.


----------



## Threadser (10 May 2019)

mathepac said:


> Then copy the named secretary of the Property Management Company by registered post, enclosing a copy of the letter to the Managing Agent. Also say that unless you get the repairs finished to your complete satisfaction within (say) 10 days from the date of the letter, you will call an EGM to replace the Managing Agent and to appoint a new board to to the Property Management Company.


 You would need to be sure that you had other residents (including yourself) who were prepared to act as volunteer Directors if you take this action. I have served as a Director of an OMC for 6 years now. At each AGM we request other residents put themselves forward but no one is prepared to do it.  If you are unhappy with how the OMC is being run this is the only way forward.


----------



## mathepac (10 May 2019)

or if you are unhappy about the non-performance of the managing agent.


----------



## Coolpanda (10 May 2019)

I had a similar issue,a leak in a duplex apartment.after trying for 3 years to have this repaired with no luck from my management company i emailed them and threathened i would make a complaint to the property services regulatory authority and within 2 days they had the issue resloved.maybe you could try that? Look it up,they are there to protect consumers against issues with property.my management company responded quite quickly after recieving that email


----------



## Lizard (14 May 2019)

Thank you for this advice. The Property Management co is tentatively corresponding with me, but I have no idea what they are doing about it. I'll wait and see.. Good to know there is a regulatory body for property services.


----------



## L_earner (11 Jul 2020)

Lizard said:


> Thank you for this advice. The Property Management co is tentatively corresponding with me, but I have no idea what they are doing about it. I'll wait and see.. Good to know there is a regulatory body for property services.


How did this go?


----------



## Lizard (9 Aug 2020)

L_earner said:


> How did this go?


I am procrastinating at this point. The PM Co haven't done anything. I haven't pursued it either. I just dont use the extractor fan. No more leaks though. I will open up the ceiling and have a look at it myself.. sometime.


----------

